# First Time British Passport Overseas, please help?



## PositiveOutlook (May 18, 2012)

Hello there, lovelies! I'm quite stumped & want to do this correctly. 
I've three questions pertaining to this topic, if anybody could help it would be so greatly appreciated! 

I'm a British citizen by descent applying for my first passport over seas, I'm currently residing in the US. My concern is whether it is mandatory that I'd have to attend an interview, on gov.uk it only said I MAY have to. & by what I have researched the only passport office I would be able to go to is in Washington DC. 

*Sending Application & Documents:* Would it be best not to send a starter cheque? Or does that really not matter? (I never use cheques.) For I've read that they may be rejected due to the assumption that I've low funds.

*Counter Signer:* My family & I have known her for years. (Over two.) My concern is her standing in the community. I've read the list & it is quite long, but; she does not fall into any of the categories. She is a self employed child minder & I'm not sure if she is registered with the local council. Would she still be considered a good candidate as my counter signer?

Thank you so much for your time, patients & help.


----------

